
Rocky's inspirational speech to his son - acangiano
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Z5OookwOoY
======
acangiano
I realize this is not your typical HN submission, but I think it can provide
some motivation to those who need it.

------
fezzl
It's my favorite movie speech of all time. Thanks for posting it.

